# Monarch Backcountry?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Look at a map. It's not that difficult to figure out.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Dont go there is no sking and what you find sucks haha just joking


----------



## Bryan (Feb 3, 2005)

Mirkwood basin has some decent terrain if your looking to do a little skinning/hiking, your choice since it's a cat track


----------

